#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-05
[ReKlipz(n=reklipz@ip68-106-209-195.om.om.cox.net)]  yo
[ReKlipz(n=reklipz@ip68-106-209-195.om.om.cox.net)]  !help
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-07
!christel:*! Hi all: We're experiencing some problems with MemoServ spam at present, just a heads up to let you know that we are looking into it. Thanks.
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-02-11
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
* #ubuntu-freshers  [freenode-info]  channel trolls and no channel staff around to help? please check with freenode support: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
